# Reliance R-connect



## a_medico (Mar 19, 2005)

has anybody tried it?

is it worth?

it can be used with laptops but can we use it with desktops too?

if yes, do we need any extra hardware in desktop?

any idea regarding cost of the card?


official website and details :- *www.relianceinfo.com/Infocomm/rconnect_card.html


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 19, 2005)

yes I have used it for a while till I swited over to airtel broadband 

Worth it as the cost is 22 Rs per hour. Also there are 650 for unlimited surfind and 1GB D/L limit and also 1500 /month for unlimited D/L. Depends on tyour usage.

I only use it for my desktop. It connects via my USB port. You need a data tranfer cable. 

Dont need any extra H/W if you have USB port on your system. 

that card is only for use with laptops. Not with PC's


----------



## a_medico (Mar 19, 2005)

thanks for the reply ice. but the key point is USB port...so why shudnt it work on desktop?

any idea abt price?


----------



## lywyre (Mar 19, 2005)

The Data Cable from Reliance Web World costs Rs. 1200.00, comes with USB Driver and R-Connect software.

However, the same is also available in the grey from Rs. 200 to 700. But, the quality is cheap and the software is also very bad.

plans as stated above by icecoolz.


----------



## a_medico (Mar 19, 2005)

sorry for my lack of knowledge but i wanna use this stuff on my desktop. so what do i need now?

1) i have usb port on desktop

2) i wud like to go for grey market....any idea where i cud get the datacable for less price in mumbai if i dont go for original one from webworld?

3) do i need to purchase a handset too? or its just a r-connect card? i m not at all interested in making calls. just surfing.

4) so what wud be the initial cost if i just have desktop?

thanks


----------



## icecoolz (Mar 19, 2005)

> Simply snap an R-Connect Data & Voice Card onto your laptop and you're ready to go.



Thats from the website. I dont think it can be adopted to work with a PC. If so then you dont need any cables and all since it itself is a mobile instrument. I would say talk to the relience people and see what they have to say. 

If the card cannot be used on a desktop then you would need a mobile instrument from Reliance and also the data tranfer cable. You can get one from Bazee as I did and it works fine no issues so far....


----------



## Ankit (Mar 21, 2005)

its a pcmcia slot card...your pc does not have this slot....and u don't need a usb port or data cable either..or even a reliance handset...only this card is sufficient for net browsing....tarriffs u already know....cost of card no idea...ask reliane customer service( wonder why they call it customer care...it S***s)....


----------



## a_medico (Mar 21, 2005)

Ankit said:
			
		

> its a pcmcia slot card...your pc does not have this slot....and u don't need a usb port or data cable either..or even a reliance handset...only this card is sufficient for net browsing....




So by any mean we cud arrange an empty pcmcia slot in a desktop? or is it exclusive only for the laptops?


----------



## nebeldunkel (Jun 15, 2005)

Actually you can use it with Desktop as well. You will need a PCMCIA card reader. Following is an example.

*PCMCIA Card Reader (2 slots) for desktop/PCI (front, black finish) *

*images.techdepot.com/comassets/productlarge/2977943Lg.jpg

PCI Internal drive units can accommodate Type I, II or III PCMCIA devices including memory cards, ATA hard disk cards, modems, and a variety of other PCMCIA I/O devices. In addition, the front drive unit can accept one Type II card and one Type I or II card at the same time. This advantage means that both and I/O card such as a modem, and an ATA hard disk card can be used at the same time in the same drive bay. 

Features: 
*  PCI or USB interface 
*  Supports all Type I, II and III PCMCIA Cards (PCI/ISA) 
*  Supports SmartMedia, Flash and CompactFlash cards (USB) 
*  PCD2-F/PCI-E accepts Type III and Type II cards at the same time in the same drive bay 
*  1 year warranty


----------



## club_pranay (Jun 15, 2005)

i get a max download speed (my cpanel hosting server) of about 5-6*KBps* while i get an easy of 40-60KBps over sify broadband.

it's(r-connect) good enuf for notebooks and laptops when u r on the move(only local movements)


----------



## nebeldunkel (Jun 15, 2005)

*Re:*

Is SiFy Broadband offered everywhere? How much does it cost? Is it Wireless?


----------

